# Is this orpington a male?



## mmccarthy781

Hey everyone,
I got 4 buff orpington "pullets" 3 weeks ago. right now they are 25 days old, but I feel as though one is obviously a male. He has different feathering and a reddish comb. I need to know for sure if it's a male because I can't keep roosters in my town, and If I am found to have one I may lose my permits for the hens too.

Here are some pictures of the suspected male:

















These are what the other 3 look like:









I hope that some more experienced people will be able to say if it's a male or not.
Thanks!


----------



## Bird_slave

Cockle-doodle-do. Sorry you can't have one, that stinks. Are you located in the US? I have poultry friends all around the country and one might be interested in a buff orp. roo.


----------



## softballjunke26

Yes def roo I have 15 of them and sorry u have a roo


----------



## mmccarthy781

Too bad it's a roo, I wish I could keep him because he's so sweet. I'm in MA if anyone wants a little roo. It would be great if anyone had a pullet of the same general age (any breed but preferably orpington or australorp), and would like to swap it for the roo, but if not I'll give him away for free


----------



## GenFoe

I'm in MA too, I could keep roosters but I am not going to. There is woods between us and our neighbors but not enough to keep the sound from traveling. Plus with a baby on the way I'm not looking for any interruption to anyone's sleep! We are in Worcester county. I bet if you put him on Craigslist someone will take him!


----------



## mmccarthy781

I'll wait a few days to see if anyone on this forum wants him before I make a craigslist posting. I'm new to this forum, but I can tell that everyone takes great care of their chickens, and I'm hesitant to give him away to some random person on craigslist if I don't need to. Is there a section of the forum where I should offer him?


----------



## GenFoe

We are going to be eating our roosters, we bought all dual purpose birds so we will have some meat from our at least 5 Roos. We do have two silkies but won't be eating them if they are male, going to try to rehome them but that won't be for another couple months. 

You can always check out the chicken chick, she's in Connecticut and knows a vast number of chicken keepers and farmers who will most likely take him as well. Was he from a breeder or a hatchery? There is a classified part of this forum you can try too. Good luck!  if I were keeping roosters I would take him they the such beautiful birds!


----------



## Bird_slave

I'll ask around amongst my friends.


----------



## mmccarthy781

Thanks Bird_slave!


----------



## mmccarthy781

It's still available


----------



## Lissa

Also, reach out to the ladies at Fresh Eggs Daily or Farm Chit Chat if you are on Facebook or google their websites. They have a huge chicken lovers following! I was able to give one of my roosters away (with a small donation) to a farm sanctuary in Pennsylvania. You might reach out to the farm sanctuaries in CT, NY, MA too. I wish I could take him but my silkie Roo already rules the roost (and crows too much). Good luck!


----------



## Bird_slave

Sorry, but I haven't found anyone. Hope he finds a home soon *fingers crossed*


----------



## ReTIRED

_LIKELY _a Rooster....because of the feathering.....
....._BUT....._I think it is really a bit EARLY to tell for sure.
IF it isn't crowing.....I wouldn't get my "knickers-in-a-twist" over it.
You've got time to watch and make SURE that you have a Cockerel there.
-ReTIRED-


----------



## lttdoming

Where in Ma are you? I know someone who would may take him.


----------



## mmccarthy781

Im in Braintree


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12

A little roo. Roosters do not feather out a quick as the girls and his comb is larger too.


----------

